# National Drive Electric Week-Huntington Beach



## ISQRDR (Aug 28, 2014)

Boasting 250,000 sq. ft. of event space, larger than 4 football fields, and already more than 40 corporate and company exhibitors, it is poised to be one of the largest Plug-in Electric Vehicle (PEV) events in the country, if not the world. Attendance is conservatively forecast at 20,000, it could easily be double that. There will be more than 20 automobiles to drive, there are even global debuts on tap!
But this is not just an automobile exhibit, there will also be electric bicycles and skateboards to ride, electric surfboard demos and exotics, trucks, motorcycles, boats, and buses will be showcased. Of course there will also be special guests.
Talk to representatives from the utilities providers, photovoltaic manufacturers and installers, EV supply equipment manufacturers, public charging station companies, conversion and after-market product manufacturers and retailers. California Center for Sustainable Energy (CCSE) will have a booth to answer rebate questions and Los Angeles County Economic Development Corporation is exhibiting to discuss their involvement in CleanTech and Advanced Transportation. Hyatt Regency, Motivo, Exhibit Options and Hydra are partners on the expo.
It is a family event, bring the kids to have their own experience including bounce houses, electric RC plane demonstrations and other entertainment. Arrive in a PEV and receive VIP parking. There are contests, giveaways and more PEV information than you will be able to process in one day. 
Register today for FREE at: http://goo.gl/O8G3Mf
"Like" us on Facebook at: https://www.facebook.com/DriveElectricInHuntingtonBeach


----------



## ISQRDR (Aug 28, 2014)

Only 11 day left. Register now to display your DIY electric vehicle.


----------



## Yiiikes (Aug 25, 2014)

Only 2 days remaining until Plug In To Excitement!, the largest EV event in the world! 250,000 sq. ft. loaded with electric cars, trucks, buses, motorcycles, skateboards and even a surfboard.

Scroll down to the exhibitors section to see all 40 fantastic product companies including one of every EV on the market. EV West will be there with some great projects and products

Register now and you and a registered friend each receive 2 FREE gifts.

See you on Saturday


----------

